# Umcka



## j4ino (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm BFing my one-month-old and I'm coming down with a cold. Can I take Umcka?


----------



## Monarchgrrl (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes. My midwife just recommended this to me to have on hand for if I start to get sick, while breastfeeding.


----------

